# Canon's New Mini Projector, The Mini Projector M-i1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2017)

```
Canon has a new mini projector that doesn’t require a PC on the way. While it doesn’t look like it’ll have a lot of applications for the photographer, it looks to be a neat little gadget for a niche market.</p>
<p><strong>From Nikkei Technology:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Canon Marketing Japan Inc will release the “Mini Projector M-i1,” which can project video without using a personal computer, Sept 7, 2017.</p>
<p>The company expects that the projector will be used for making a presentation outside, having a conference in open space, projecting images at a construction site, etc.</p>
<p>The projector can project video by reading out data stored in the embedded memory or a USB memory stick by operating the touch pad. With a built-in battery, it can be used for up to two hours, and it can be used as a mobile battery for charging a smartphone, etc. <a href="http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/atclen/news_en/15mk/091201579/">Read the full article</a></p>

</blockquote>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-31424 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
</p>
```


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 17, 2017)

> ... With a built-in battery, ... it can be used as a mobile battery for charging a smartphone, etc...





> .. There is no manufacturer's suggested retail price, but it will be sold at ¥29,800 (approx US$273, excluding tax) at Canon Online Shop...



That's ok then, not too expensive for a "Canon made" battery charger!, Much better than $45 for the Canon Protecting cloth wrap PC-E1:

https://www.camerapro.com.au/canon-protecting-cloth-wrap-pc-e1.html/


----------



## Jopa (Sep 17, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> > ... With a built-in battery, ... it can be used as a mobile battery for charging a smartphone, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now they seem to start competing with LG in the mini and micro projectors world


----------



## sanj (Sep 18, 2017)

Sounds like a fun gadget.


----------



## exkeks (Sep 21, 2017)

The hardware resolution is only 854 x 480 pixels and the brightness is only 70 lm (not 701). I do not see any use for photographers. For showing photos, any smartphone has a better resolution and brighter display these days. For creative lighting, better get a Light Blaster or something...


----------

